# Ginny- Rabbit



## VampiricLust (Mar 3, 2008)

Ginny is an adorable fawn and white dwarf lop, she is spayed and is around 4 years old. Ginny was originally living as part of a trio of buns, but when one of them died, her and the remaining rabbit fought, so her owner reluctantly decided it was best to rehome her.

Because Ginny can be aggressive towards other bunnies (we have also tried to bond her with another rabbit here but she was very aggressive towards him), we would be prepared to let Ginny go as a single houserabbit to a household where someone is home for much of the time. We do not home single rabbits to live outdoors as they are social animals and need the extra interaction and stimulation from being around people. She is not terribly keen on being picked up but does love company and interaction on her own terms!

Ginny is a curious, lively bunny but having been very loved and coming from a large, spacious garage, she is not coping too well with being in rescue so we would love to see her settled in a lovely new home as soon as possible. The exact requirements for an indoor setup would depend on your specific circumstances so please do get in contact if you are interested in adopting this lovely rabbit.

Starlight's Rabbit Rescue


----------

